# Renegade 1000 Axle Destruction



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

It was to early in the day for this. So disappointing. New axle on the bench for the dirty ride this weekend, so all is well.


----------

